# inter 574 PTO gear removal



## Dirtyboy (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi all i am working on a Inter 574 and need to replace the PTO drive gear in the front of the gearbox next in line from the input shaft.
Can i split the main box off the Range box and slide the shaft back till i can remove the gear.

Any help is apprecated


----------

